# Mathews Timing marks



## Code3 (Mar 7, 2005)

What do the timing marks line up with to make sure the cam is in proper time? I cant find anything on the mathews site to help, so somebody please help me so I dont pull out what's left of my hair!!!!!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Timing Marks*

The two holes in the cam should line up with the buss cable or be parrallel with it. Take a tape measure slide it in the limb fork and stretch it out to the tip of the top limb if its timed properly the timing marks should be parrallel with the buss cable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Which bow do you have? 

Here is a pic of the Cobra cam on a Switchback


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

And an Outback......


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Other Mathews cams......


----------



## Code3 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the Legacy, 26.5in draw. I looked at the marks and they seem to be more inword on the limbs ( pointing to the handle ) which do I twist/untwist the string or cable? is there a chance the string and cable are past there life. also I noticed when I try to get an even or 1/8 tiller, I need to turn the top limb bolt out way to much, about 1+ a little to even get it close to 1/8. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

*Jerry/NJ*

Gee the bottom "Other Mathews Cams" looks like the one I made:teeth: . Glad you and others could use it!

www.bowdoctor.com

Bowdoctor
Dave Smith Freeland, MI


----------

